# PHP-fähiger Free-Space



## knabi (1 September 2009)

Moin,

hat wer Erfahrungen bzw. Tips zu einem guten Free-Space Anbieter, der PHP zuläßt (möglichst werbefrei)?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dalbi (1 September 2009)

Hallo Holger,

vor kurzen habe ich auch so etwas gesucht und folgendes gefunden.

funpic.de wobei dieser aber nicht Werbefrei ist dafür ist aber die größe des Projektes sowie der Download-Traffic unbegrenzt. Werbefrei kann man es auch machen wenn die Seite oft genug angeklickt wird. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## knabi (2 September 2009)

Hallo Daniel,

danke, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich auch mal danach gesucht und mir zwei Links gespeichert:

http://www.j-ws.de/index.php/kostenfreie-homepage-mit-php-und-mysql

http://www.lima-city.de/2008/webspace

Hängengeblieben bin ich aber bei 

http://www.df.eu/de/produkte/myhome/myhome-dynamic/

kostet 7 EUR im Monat, hat ein gutes Support-Forum und ich kann jemand 
in den Hintern treten, falls mal was nicht tut wie es soll.


----------

